# Carolina Skiff DLV series: How's the ride?



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

I need your input on how well this model handles the waves. 

I'm seriously wanting to upgrade from my 16 ft Scout to a larger boat (22-24ft) because of family and to fish in more adverse weather. Of course, I'm not sure if I want to spend $30-40K. So, I've been looking at the Carolina Skiff 23' DLV model. I like the boat. Wide open, lots of room and built like a truck. I'm only unsure of one thing:

How's the ride when you go out in the bay (you know the typical 2 ft chop), without feeling like we are being bounced around? The DLV has the modified hull to handle waves. I'm going to do a test ride, but I want to solicit the "2COOL Thinktank" for their inputs on the ride and is the boat a good choice? 
Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Captain Randy down on SPI fished on for years and I've chartered with him a few times ... even went offshore a bit for macks and tarpon when it's flat ... I was going to buy his Carolina Skiff but he put a TON of hours on his Honda so I backed out. A boat is just an expensive engine with some fiberglass wrapped around it, ya know! Anyway, fishing 3 plus the cap'n was no problem.

Highly recommended from a guy who fishes over 200 days / year:

Captain Randy
956-345-6565 
http://www.captrandy.com/


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

i bought a 238DLV a couple of months ago. i've only had it out a few times and so far it handles the bay nicely. there is some flex in the sides but its been talked about on the carolina skiff sites alot and the flex is normal. i wish i had it out more in different wind/wave situations to give more input, but i like it. 

bone


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

That is the rig, 238DLV, I was going to purchase but due to finances bought a different type of skiff.
Far different ride that the DLX type of skiff.
Go to the carolinaskiffowners.com site and ask the same question.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a 198 DLV and love it rides dry and smooth I am not affraid to take it off shore in big water either IMHO it is the best boat for the price I gave 19,998.46 for mine with a 90 suk 4 stroke and am glad I got the 4 stroke it is quiter and better on fuel than most 2 strokes and pushes my boat 38MPH. hope this helps if you would like to go for a ridesome time shoot me an email and we can get to gether.
David


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the inputs. I'm still flip flopping between a typical bay boat or carolina skiff.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

Torque, i was looking at kenners etc... also, but the deck space of the DLV is what sold me. i can put my 200qt SSi by the front deck and its almost like its not there. not many typical bay boats can do that(that i know of, i'm probably wrong). but if i want to go offshore i can put a couple of ice chests up there and there is plenty of room left for walking and other things. i opted for the 175 suz. i still havent got the prop right but many have put 140's on with good results. 

bone


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Can't go wrong with the Skiff's...I owned a 19ft skiff for many years and put a lot of fish in the boat. A 23ft will handle moderate chop very well and they have tons of room. You won't be disappointed until you get bit by the "SPEED" bug.


----------



## paddelinfool (Sep 30, 2006)

*218 Dlv*

I have the 218 DLV. It is a very good boat. Handles the chop well, and i have mine 25 miles offshore with no problems. I have a 115 Suzuki 4stk and maxes out at 40, cruises at 30 just fine. I have had it for a year and a half with no problems. Talk to the guys at the Boat Ramp in port neches. I got mine with a tandem trailer driveout for 21K. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I have a 19ft. DLV with a 115HP 4-stroke Suzuki. Great boat for the type of stuff that I do. I added a jack plate, which is a must if you want to run shallow. Mine floats in 6 inches and runs in about 15 inches. With all of that said, there is no comparison to a regular "bay boat" for handling the chop. You will get wet, and you will get pounded, in any waves approaching 2 ft. Over the years I have learned how to run the boat to minmize the shortcomings, but it is not the same as a regular V-bottom. The semi-V makes it handle better in turns and such, but it does little to cut through the chop.

JMHO,

Mike


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I am on my second CS.....this one is a 24 DLX......

I take it out about 30 miles and can still come in and fish 2 feet of water without ever touching.....

I toured the factory in S. Georgia, as they used to be one of my clients, so I am very familuar with them.

Surprisingly I was told the DLV is a little wetter ride than the DLX, due to the recent change of the flat bottom at the curve of the bow.

I run only a 115 E-tec on mine so you dont need as much HP as you would on the same length on a different brand. The Boat is rated for a 150hp.

It runs 35mph per the GPS, so its no speed demon, but I do get about 4 mpg on crusing speed, which is nice.

Let me know if you have any questions, as I have rigged them myself and know what works.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Thanks all. 


I really like the skiffs for the benefits you all mentioned. It's for the family as well so I'm concerned about the bouncing around when in a chop. I have a smaller Scout, but I wanted to upgrade for the family and to fish in the open bay (that's a little different, but it's great fishing for the tykes  ) more than I have in the past.


----------



## vanjr (Apr 26, 2012)

Bumping p an old thread. Any more thoughts about the ride of the CS DLX vs. DLV for Texas bays/flats from owners or users? I am thinking of either the 19 or 21 foot versions. Also anyone know about the Elite or Ultra level of the 19/21? 

Are there dealers who would take a prospective buyer out to see how it feels or is that unreasonable before you are sure you are going to buy. 

thanx


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Holly molly - post from nearly 4 yrs ago!

CS has since changed their format around some ... but I still believe a 21' is the right length .... Storage will be an issue and where do you put that second cooler???

I was told by a higher up at the factory that the DLX was actually less wet than the v-hull, and you would of thought it was different.

I miss the simplicity of the CS.

Everyone will tell you its a wet boat .... when in good chop, just back off the throttle and trim up the nose ....

If you are going to get a trolling motor.... just put it on the transom ... it will get beat up on the bow ....

For a keep it simple hull the 2180 DLX is the way to go - Put a 90 or jump up to a 130 IMO - _Reason not the 115 -it weighs the same as the 130, so get the extra hp_


----------

